# DVR fee



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

My brother-in-law is thinking about getting E* I have D* and don't know the answers to some of his questions. His cable charges a dvr fee per dvr. I know that D* charges one fee for the whole account. How does dish do it?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

twistedT said:


> My brother-in-law is thinking about getting E* I have D* and don't know the answers to some of his questions. His cable charges a dvr fee per dvr. I know that D* charges one fee for the whole account. How does dish do it?


Twisted,

Dish charges a DVR fee for each and every DVR on your account, except for the following cases; 1) all 501's, and 508's are DVR fee free, 2) If you have the Everything package all DVR fees are waived.

John


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx John, he was also wondering about the HD enabling fee. If he gets the 2 HD dvrs he will have to pay the enabling fee on one or both recievers?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

HD enabling fee is only charged if HD pacakage is not taken. Not sure but assume is would be applied to each receiver as is the dvr fee.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

D* charges once for DVR service and HD access for your account. It does not matter how many DVR's or receivers you have, you only pay for each additional receiver in use.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnL said:


> Twisted,
> 
> Dish charges a DVR fee for each and every DVR on your account, except for the following cases; 1) all 501's, and 508's are DVR fee free, 2) If you have the Everything package all DVR fees are waived.
> 
> John


There are other SD DVR's in the fee free list: 721, and the two original "Dishplayers".


----------



## smiwman (Jul 1, 2007)

twistedT said:


> Thanx John, he was also wondering about the HD enabling fee. If he gets the 2 HD dvrs he will have to pay the enabling fee on one or both recievers?


only one hd enabling fee no matter how many hd recievers you have


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Michael P said:


> There are other SD DVR's in the fee free list: 721, and the two original "Dishplayers".


Michael,

Ooops forgot the 721. The 7100 and 7200 are NOT DVR free. At some point Dish had an incentive to Some new Prospective DVR subs to get those units without a DVR fee, but both units were a joint project between Dish and Microsoft. It's unlikely any used 7100, and 7200 units would be fee free to their second owners.

John


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

smiwman said:


> only one hd enabling fee no matter how many hd recievers you have


 ARe you sure about that one? I was told I would have to pay the hd enabeling fee PER HD receiver if I didn't sub to the hd pack. I was told that by a tech and a csr. Maybe I should write the [email protected] to find out for sure.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx for the help guys, but he has decided to pay the 1800 dollars to Time Warner to run the cable. I guess he can't live without broadband. No other options and satellite broadband can't handle what he needs. Talk about rediculous fees, 1800 bucks to run a cable 700 ft!!!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Well that would be why we were on DSL here at work until the Cableco finally ran a drop into the mall. Once it was in the mall we jumped on it. Even then the DSl only ran around 500k due to being to far from the CO. Our cable company here would not even give a firm figure only a minimum with no maximum.

I suspect considering it took two days for 3 or 4 workers to run the feed under the parking lot that it was expensive.


----------

